# R34 vs R35 (pictures) Which do you prefer? (Poll)



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi car fans,

Spotted these 2 side by side, thought I would pop the pictures up for some forum fun..

Which do you prefer? Choose 1, or both if you like both just as much (multiple selection poll).. R34 (Blue) R35 (Black)

Me, I love the look of both of them, old skoooool R34 such an iconic shape and in bayside Blue, its emotional!! and the mighty R35 Godzilla, a modern day classic.. (nearly), the underdog big boy challenger, who has been known to embarrass some. . :chuckle:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Hate to say it but nothing really special about an R35 for me!

Too modern and too many electronics and does not even sound nice. 

Of course its a car packed with lots of technology and out performs many cars but would I own one? Hell no!

I would buy an R34. As for a modern car if I wanted one I would buy something a little more exciting than an R35 maybe not as quick but it's not all about that.


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> Hate to say it but nothing really special about an R35 for me!
> 
> Too modern and too many electronics and does not even sound nice.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what people have said about GTR'S'S since the r32.

Loved all the GTR's and they just keep advancing and getting better. The 35 is now my favourite. Only model I didn't like is the 33. 
But it's all about personal choice. The world would be a boring place if we all like the same thing.


----------



## R35addict (Oct 1, 2014)

what do you think i'm gunna say?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2014)

From those 2 I'd pick the R34, in general the R35.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

The GTR is undoubtedly a great performance car. There is no question of that. It is no looker though and I personally am not a fan of the sound it makes. 

I wouldn't mind a 2012 Blue GTR as a daily. 

But it is the older Skyline GTRs that draw my attention.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

^^^ 

Same here


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Prefer the R34.

I've always struggled a little with the R35. When it first came out I didn't like it at all but it has grown on me...I think a 700bhp example would still be one of the very fastest point to point and usable cars out there. But do I love it? Still not.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

It would have to be the 34 for me... The look of it is just timeless, they still look stunning


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

R34 looks better from the front
R35 looks better from the back
R35 better side profile

From a purely aesthetics point of view it has to be the R35 for me as it has way more road presence.


----------



## Jonndogg (Oct 27, 2012)

R34 front and R35 rear.

I always wanted an R34 but when it came to it I saved a bit more to buy an R35.


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

The r33 has the best rear, especially with a rear diffuser fitted, but I voted r34


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

The R35 is a nice car, if you want something that you can buy and just enjoy out of the box overall, but the older generation Skylines just are more appealing. Yes they are now 15+ years old but they are iconic. When one is spotted on the road it gets alot of attention because of the history. 

I still like the R35 and hope to own one in future.


----------



## RobH69 (Nov 7, 2014)

R34 based on them pictures but I don't think the r35 is being well represented


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't think that particular R34 is very well presented either.. Sorry!


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

This is a better representation of both 










Both are stunning!

R34 rear end showing it's age.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

AdnanK said:


> This is a better representation of both
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah R35 takes it there easy, and looks epic!,  and you are right, the R34 rear is looking dated!!! Dont blame me for the pics, I just took them ha ha


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

An old picture of the rear of my car..


----------



## RobH69 (Nov 7, 2014)

now your talking


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

RobH69 said:


> now your talking


we certainly are -


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Lol, keep em coming.

Nice ass..


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

AdnanK said:


> Lol, keep em coming.
> 
> Nice ass..


just to bump up the R35 count ha ha, too many 34 fanboys in here! :chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

full picture, for those that asked


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

AdnanK said:


> *
> R34 rear end showing it's age.*


Ok then, Here is a way to make the Old R34's rear end a bit more appealing....



HTH!:chuckle:


----------



## range (Sep 10, 2007)

that 34 is not a good example hmm should of had my one on there


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

R34 can still mix it with the R35 upto a certain level of tune in a race track

http://youtu.be/J57csjnPADk


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

For me it still has to be the 34.... It's just timeless and sexy as F#@k, and I'v always wanted one


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Sorry, your all wrong.

R32 takes them all!


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

34!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

A peasant friend of mine doesn't own a car. I asked him if he prefers cars or public transport. predictably he answers public transport. LOL at this thread


----------



## davejames33 (May 18, 2014)

Or thissss? Always preferred 34s


----------



## rocknrolla33 (Sep 19, 2014)

34 is the head turner.


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Lucky to have both cars!


----------



## Jonndogg (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow nice collection !


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

FRRACER said:


> Hate to say it but nothing really special about an R35 for me!
> 
> Too modern and too many electronics and does not even sound nice.
> 
> ...



an rb26 doesnt sound that good either on stock exhaust, its all relative, decent exhaust and downpipe on both and they sound awesome. 

looks wise though the r34 is the king for sure and a bit more rear leg room aswell, but for everything else its been superceeded by a big margin imo in the r35, epic car of all proportions.


----------



## R600 GTR (Aug 20, 2013)

???


----------



## rocknrolla33 (Sep 19, 2014)

Ooooo a Pulsar


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

gtr mart said:


> A peasant friend of mine doesn't own a car. I asked him if he prefers cars or public transport. predictably he answers public transport. LOL at this thread


Lmao peasant friend lol


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Chronos said:


> just to bump up the R35 count ha ha, too many 34 fanboys in here! :chuckle:



That's lovely best r35 I've seen


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Dan ep3 turbo said:


> That's lovely best r35 I've seen


Agreed, them wheels are awesome, Id like some but the price is frankly ridiculous!


----------



## R600 GTR (Aug 20, 2013)

cool:


----------



## tailoredtattoo (Dec 13, 2014)

R34 (but I'm biased!)


----------



## hugh jass (Dec 21, 2008)

The R34 gtr Skyline for me.
Looks fantastic from all angles and just oozes "presence" when parked up or moving.

The R35 gtr will be an icon for sure, but imo it'll never replace the R34 gtr in any way.

I do get a tad upset when the R35 is referred to as "Godzilla" on tinternet.
It's NOT and never will replace the original and only Godzilla, The R32gtr. 

The R35 is too clinical for my tastes.  x


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

tailoredtattoo said:


>


How can anybody prefer the 35 over one of these?!! Porn, pure porn!


----------



## tailoredtattoo (Dec 13, 2014)

Got to say I had the choice between that r34 or an r35 and I chose that for a reason. Iv seen one r34 gtr on the roads in 10+ years. Seen about 75 plus r35 in a few years


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

Very bias opinion but when ever I hear GTR I always think of an R34 before any of the others, I like them all though In order of R34,R32,R35,R33

But my dream car is a bayside 34  lucky I get to live that dream.


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

I like them all as well except R33

My 32 

34 on way from Japan

35 stage 4.25


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

BAZGTR530 said:


> *I like them all as well except R33
> 
> My 32
> 
> ...


And there 100% lies the problem folks, R35 Owners have to keep mentioning over and over again what stage of mods their cars currently got to make the Nissan GT-R seem interesting!

All Skyline GT-R's command respect without this B/S no matter what level of tuning they may or may not have....:chuckle:

JM2PW!opcorn:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

K66 SKY said:


> And there 100% lies the problem folks, R35 Owners have to keep mentioning over and over again what stage of mods their cars currently got to make the Nissan GT-R seem interesting!
> 
> All Skyline GT-R's command respect without this B/S no matter what level of tuning they may or may not have....:chuckle:
> 
> JM2PW!opcorn:




I think with the R35 it's very easy to identify what level of tuning the car has and a stage 4.25 is different to a stage 4 as is a stage 4 to a stage 1. Owning an R35 is plenty exciting enough irrespective of level of tune. 

Adding more ponies and suspension tweeks just makes it even better - which is no different to Skylines. I also note you identify the level of tune of your skyline, in your signature. 

Join Date: Jan 2005
Location: South Wales
Cars owned: 1992 Carlton GSi 3000 24v - 1996 R33 Skyline GT-R *Standard* Spec II.
Posts: 252

By this, I know your car is special. Very very slow, but special LOL


----------



## JoePowell- (Apr 10, 2015)

I may be only 16 but I prefer the R34 simply because I feel the RB26 is the best engine ever made.


----------



## JoePowell- (Apr 10, 2015)

Baz is that the Hosaka R34 GTR?!:bowdown1:


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

gtr mart said:


> *Adding more ponies and suspension tweeks just makes it even better - which is no different to Skylines. I also note you identify the level of tune of your skyline, in your signature.
> 
> Join Date: Jan 2005
> Location: South Wales
> ...


_Ahhh and here we see the true ignorance of the typical R35 Owner!!!!_:chuckle:

The _*"STANDARD"*_ part of my cars description in my signature refers to it being a non V-Spec model and not as you've wrongly concluded as a standard level of tuning gtr mart. It was reading about Rocket Ronnie's standard GT-R with its stronger differential that made me seek out this specific model of BCNR33!

And as for its level of performance, I've got enough to upset more expensive machinery but if you need a lot in you're Nissan GT-R to make you feel like a proper man...._then you go for it fella!_:thumbsup::bowdown1:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

What's this "stage" rubbish?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Jimbostir said:


> What's this "stage" rubbish?


I think it is about what type of colours and chairs you want for your wedding day.. Like so..


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes it must be! Surely it's not a set of pre determined levels of tune that you as a customer can pick out of a sales brochure, because that wouldn't be cool.


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

JoePowell- said:


> Baz is that the Hosaka R34 GTR?!:bowdown1:


Yes that's the one, be here very soon


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Jimbostir said:


> What's this "stage" rubbish?


It's very simple to understand really 

As technology and distribution improve along with the easier supply of component parts the major R35 tuners now have a simple list of stages which give fixed price and pre determined horse power outputs, even maps are pre determined 

Most major R35 tuners only work on 35's now and pass on 32 33 & 34 :chairshot

Now I guess with the likes of 32's you had to ask someone if they could increase the power or handling of your car, the probable answer was I will have a go and the process was, to hit a anvil, bend mettle attach it and see what happened 

Hence today for modern cars we have stages and back then we had prehistoric tuner man !

Simples

I think 

Now just to reiterate my R35 is a Litchfield stage 4.25 

My 32 has no discernible tune but it has the following spec

CAPACITY RB 2.8 stroker kit
Cylinder bore 86.5mm
Cosworth forged pistons
Pec rods (new )
Acl race bearings
New N1 block
Nismo oil pump
N1 water pump
Head drain into sump
New metal gasket
Tomei 264 in cam
Tomei 272 ex cam
Inlet/exhaust port and polish
Expanded ports
Bronze valve guides
Ngk plugs
Full silicone hose kit 
Polished fuse cover
Sumo power damper
Rk extended sump
Rk baffles

TURBO AND EXHAUST

TO4z turbo kit
Custom 4" stainless center section
Custom 4" rear section
4.5" stainless tip

INTAKE 
JUN plenum
Relocated q45 throttle body
Hks huge triple core intercooler
Custom intercooler hard pipe kit

FUEL SYSTEM

SARD 850 cc injectors
Sard racing fuel rail
Twin intake fuel pumps 
Twin Bosch pumps 
Big swirl pot
New braided hoses

COOLING SYSTEM 

Freddy large capacity racing radiator
Nismo radiator cap
N1 water pump

DRIVE TRAIN

Os 1-4 gear kit
Hks triple plate clutch
LSD rear diff 

Suspension/brakes

Meister R GT1 fully adjustable suspension 
Pillow-ball adjustable tension rods
Twin front adjustable camber arms
Nismo rear upper arm (front and rear)
Nismo rear lower arms
Hicas cancel rod
Hubcentric 25mm rear wheel spacer
Hks kansai front strut brace
Cusco rear strut brace
Ap racing big brake conversion
Ferodo ds2500 pads all round
Braided stainless brake lines
Uprated master cylinder
Cusco master cylinder stopper

ELECTRONICS
HKS F-con v pro gold 2 ecu
Freddy profec b boost controller
6x defi gauges 
Oil temp
Water temp
Exhaust temp
Boost pressure
Fuel pressure
Oil pressure
Defi gauge controller
Genuine nismo 320km clocks 

Exterior
Full pro resray in Lamborghini pearl white
Top secret carbon front splitter
carbon rear spoiler

carbon boot
Top secret carbon rear diffuser (extremely rare)
Nismo bumper vents
Ganador heated mirrors
Nismo indicators
Custom pro 25mm widened rear arches
18" x 10.5 Satin black Enkies all round

INTERIOR
RECARO RECLINING BUCKET SEATS
Willans harness (driver)
Racing 13" steering wheel
Nismo gear nob
Full hks kansai bolt in cage 12 point
Rear seats removed with a 1 off custom insert
Custom billet alloy rear view mirror/gauge cluster (boost, fuel, exhaust)

Kenwood CD player 
2wd switch
Line lock fitted
Launch control activated through Fcon

Thats just what I remember for now, but you get the idea.

Its a great looking car never mind the spec. It looked more like the one youre looking at when I bought it, all the canards, big vented bonnet and massice rear GT wing. Made it look more oem. 

Its got everything for handling too, with the adjustable arms and trick suspension. 

The engine has new oil seals in the head and new oil rings. 

The suspension is brand new, as are the wheels and toyo 888's. The matching recaros are like new and the rear seat delete is a complete one off that looks fantastic as it starts at the rear window (shelf) all the way to the floor.


Wow stage 4.25 is much easier to type :chuckle:


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Baz looking forward to a comparison of all 3 GTRs when you get the R34 

I would like to try a R35 in future, doubt I will prefer them to the older cars, but I know that technology is impressive.

Az


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

BAZGTR530 said:


> It's very simple to understand really
> 
> As technology and distribution improve along with the easier supply of component parts the major R35 tuners now have a simple list of stages which give fixed price and pre determined horse power outputs, even maps are pre determined
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks for that Baz. Now I know! I think. If you didn't have a polished fuse cover would it be a stage 4.24 I wonder?  oh hang on sorry that's the r32 so I'm assuming you don't get the polished fuse cover with the 4.25 package on the R35. I'm sure that spec could be abbreviated slightly though.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Skylines have stages too. Didn't you know? I think it goes something like this :

Stage 1: off the road
Stage 2: rusty turrets
Stage 2.5: rusty everything
Stage 3: just spent ££,£££ on an engine build and it blew within a month 
Stage 4: car actually works and is sweet 
Stage 4.25: car runs, isn't rusty (much),tuned, fast, sounds incredible. Thank God, I was one of the lucky ones. 


LOL LOL LOL. I loved my R32 GT-R by the way newbies.


----------



## JoePowell- (Apr 10, 2015)

BAZGTR530 said:


> Yes that's the one, be here very soon


I saw it on Pistonheads a while ago, man that's one hell of a car! 2.8 HKS stroker isn't it?


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

gtr mart said:


> *Skylines have stages too. Didn't you know? I think it goes something like this :
> 
> Stage 1: off the road
> Stage 2: rusty turrets
> ...


WOW gtr mart, If that /\ was you're experience of Skyline Ownership I dread to think of what your money-pit R35's really like?!

I guess you know how to pick em....:chuckle:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Mine was a stage 4.25 lol. Stock turbos though so not as fast as many here. Loved that car


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

r34 at zama


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

^more intersted in the car next door! Got any pics of that?
(Yeh, the big fat r33!! Cool!)


----------



## mrzimzim123 (Jul 17, 2013)

I will always prefer the R34 GTR too the R35.. 

If one passes me, im just like.. R35.. if an old school skyline goes past.. i risk a head on collision to turn and get a good glimpse aha.

Thing that annoys me about the R35 is i think most people who have the money, will buy one because they know its fast. Where as anyone who chooses an older skyline whether it be R32, R33 or R34 choose it because of how it makes them feel, the history and the feeling you get when you drive it or see it for that matter.


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

mrzimzim123 said:


> I will always prefer the R34 GTR too the R35..
> 
> If one passes me, im just like.. R35.. if an old school skyline goes past.. i risk a head on collision to turn and get a good glimpse aha.
> 
> Thing that annoys me about the R35 is i think most people who have the money, will buy one because they know its fast. Where as anyone who chooses an older skyline whether it be R32, R33 or R34 choose it because of how it makes them feel, the history and the feeling you get when you drive it or see it for that matter.


How would you classify someone who has 32 34 and 35 ?


----------



## mrzimzim123 (Jul 17, 2013)

BAZGTR530 said:


> How would you classify someone who has 32 34 and 35 ?


best of both worlds


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Jimbostir said:


> ^more intersted in the car next door! Got any pics of that?
> (Yeh, the big fat r33!! Cool!)


yep loads but not allowed to post as its zama

was an embargo on the facility and posting pics

i think we had around 100 or so pictures of all sorts.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

matty32 said:


> yep loads but not allowed to post as its zama
> 
> was an embargo on the facility and posting pics
> 
> i think we had around 100 or so pictures of all sorts.


Boo!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

gtr mart said:


> Skylines have stages too. Didn't you know? I think it goes something like this :
> 
> Stage 1: off the road
> Stage 2: rusty turrets
> ...


Mine must be a stage 47 then. :chuckle:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

See that wasn't hard :thumbsup:Matty the r33 looks sooo bad but it's so cool! And the calsonic 32 is the cal sonic 32. If your at all into cars you've got to like that surely!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i cant post any more


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm lucky enough to own both of these 




The r34 is being used more as a track car now and tbh I prefer it. Both amazing cars and GTR is great as an every day drive but r34 just feels special, can't pinpoint what exactly.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Chronos said:


> full picture, for those that asked


Is that yours?


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Cardiff R33 said:


> I'm lucky enough to own both of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome bit of kit. Looks like a short wheelbase high top from that angle. Hoping it's the rear wheel drive 2.5DI engine.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Jimbostir said:


> Awesome bit of kit. Looks like a short wheelbase high top from that angle. Hoping it's the rear wheel drive 2.5DI engine.


You beat me to it :chuckle:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

The blue r34 and the white r35 are the we fight any claims cars are they not? I assume r33 Cardiff is Simon Chorlton.

Thought your gtr was black...


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

No, the r34 did belong to his younger brother lance until I bought it. It was owned by two previous people bridge lance both I know and come on here.

Big brother Chorlton has a black GTR running 1000bhp I think now, don't know him tbh


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I love this 34. The smokehoes video has to be one of my most watched vids at the minute.

Enkei wheels or Rotas? Are they 18?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

they are NT03s genuine ones, 

i put them on the car when imported it in 2006


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

How do you find UK roads + your 19s Matt?


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

My R34 gtr v spec 2


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

More pics John  love the stance.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeh have you got one with the other side too?


----------



## tailoredtattoo (Dec 13, 2014)

John. More pics needed of that. What wheels are they?


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

No worries guys will get more pics up asap glad you like them,
took me months to get this fitment spot on!!
Bought a test piece of rims first and spaced them to work out fitment they we're 11" all round
the new rims are custom made by Ccw and are12 " rear and 11 " front cost a lot of money but the car's worth it and looks awesome.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Looks like a weapon


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

These are the new wheels


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

More pics as requested


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

Love it!!!


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

side shot would be nice if you have


----------



## range (Sep 10, 2007)

Hmm


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

FRRACER said:


> R34 can still mix it with the R35 upto a certain level of tune in a race track
> 
> http://youtu.be/J57csjnPADk


That's the best battle I've seen to date.

Very inspiring.


----------



## Woggie (Apr 14, 2010)

tailoredtattoo said:


> R34 (but I'm biased!)


Very nice indeed.


----------



## marco220 (Apr 16, 2015)

r34 of course


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Anyone have any experience of carbon interior trim (and pics) around the centre console of the R34?


----------



## webster444 (Mar 31, 2015)

R34 definitely :bowdown1:


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

100% R34


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

GTRSTILL said:


> Anyone have any experience of carbon interior trim (and pics) around the centre console of the R34?


check out Marko's v spec 2 we sourced and sent to Robson for full interior upgrade


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

As an R34 owner I`d say coin toss for this one so didn't vote. The R34 GTR in blue was never, contrary to popular opinion, my favourite colour for this car. The R35 in black has a distinctly menacing look that blue, in any car, just cannot manage. If the cars were opposite colours then I'd say differently. 
Bear in mind, differences (and allegiances) aside, they are related.


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Both Good but kept 34


----------



## Alex1710 (Sep 21, 2015)

I like both but prefer the R34


----------



## UAE_GODZILLA (Apr 12, 2016)

anwered the poll without looking at the pictures ... can't say that I regret it either lol


----------



## Linus (Jan 13, 2013)

Out of the two in the Picture the blue one. But compare to a facelift GT-R and it's a tie.


----------



## RussVVTi6Speed (May 29, 2012)

I liked 35 because I own a 35 and it was before it lets you see the images.

Based on the images I would say 34.


----------



## NGTR2016 (Sep 16, 2016)

both beautiful but it's got to be the R35!!


----------



## Bawitaba (Feb 20, 2017)

r34 anyday


----------



## Mofa (Jan 4, 2017)

No offence, but the R35 looks like a pig next to the already bulky R34


----------



## Skyb0t (Feb 20, 2009)

This is an interesting poll!

When the R35 first came out, to me it just looked big and ugly compared to more traditionally good looking cars...

For example:


----------



## Skyb0t (Feb 20, 2009)

Which makes it all the more confusing that I voted for the R35, when previously I would have gone for the R34 hands down!

Maybe over time the R35 has grown in to it's looks.


----------



## manzy47 (Apr 6, 2008)

Kadir said:


> The GTR is undoubtedly a great performance car. There is no question of that. It is no looker though and I personally am not a fan of the sound it makes.
> 
> I wouldn't mind a 2012 Blue GTR as a daily.
> 
> But it is the older Skyline GTRs that draw my attention.


Totally agree. R34 is the Holy Grail IMHO


----------



## Yellow 8 (Jun 19, 2017)

Both amazing machines but has to be 34 FTW


----------



## Azyzz (Apr 1, 2014)

If money was no object, 

I would take a mildly damaged R34 and get a 600 bhp R35 Engine and interior upgrade by Top-secret very much like the TS Skyline VR32 GT-R. 

Should make an excellent daily driver. I give it a couple years and some sheikh in Dubai will get it done


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

R35 everytime. R34 is nothing now but an over priced R32 with a different body and few enhancements. Get your R32 modded just right or even R33 (Getrag is a must have) let the fast furious and GT lot go crazy over trying to own an R34.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FRRACER said:


> R35 everytime. R34 is nothing now but an over priced R32 with a different body and few enhancements. Get your R32 modded just right or even R33 (Getrag is a must have) let the fast furious and GT lot go crazy over trying to own an R34.



I am a great fan of the 32 I think you are over simplifying it.
Yes the 34 prices are high, but the styling of the 34 makes it more desirable than the 35 IMO.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

CT17 said:


> *but the styling of the 34 makes it more desirable than the 35 IMO*.


Don't forget the rarity factor too Richard, R35's are still in production and almost common place where as R34 GT-R's are like Hens Teeth now!

_Well for anyone who isn't you that is...._


----------



## SlinkyDog (Oct 8, 2016)

FRRACER said:


> R35 everytime. R34 is nothing now but an over priced R32 with a different body and few enhancements. Get your R32 modded just right or even R33 (Getrag is a must have) let the fast furious and GT lot go crazy over trying to own an R34.


IMO the 34 has better body styling than the 32 , better interior (by far) than the 32, is ~10 years younger than the 32, and a bit more technowizardry to throw in as well. Does it make it worth 40k more than one? No, but to me it is a LOT more desirable. I would have definitely bought a 34 over my 33 if they had still been ~£25k.


----------



## HellsSalesman (Apr 12, 2017)

I think seeing a 34 and 35 in pictures and in the flesh is a very different sensation. to me the 34 looks better in pictures but the 35 better in the flesh. the 34 does not have a great road presence for me.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

I could have an R34 or an R35. I bought an R34 as to me its the pinnacle of GTR ownership. Would I own an R35 yes I would along side my R34 but not instead of. I just need more space lol


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

john beesla said:


> More pics as requested


That is the dogs b*llocks. A 35 will never look as cool as that imo. :bowdown1:


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Pics have gone..


----------



## Teix777 (Dec 28, 2015)

It's the R34 all the way for me as well - think it looks the best, and I'm also part of the Playstation generation. Would love to have both, but if it's only one I'd go for the nostalgia factor of having the car I grew up loving


----------



## Kal-El (Aug 7, 2017)

I know this is a skyline forum, but I'm going to say it anyway. As an owner of an R35, I absolutely love it. But comparing the ashetics of the R34 and R35 is like comparing an onion with a potato. One might be better looking that the other but neither are going to win top prize when other options are thrown into the mix. For me, the skylines have always been performance first with looks way down the list of priorities. There's far better looking cars from both the R34 and R35's eras.

Most of us are probably here for the performance. If not then we'd probably be driving around in beautiful yet much slower cars.


----------



## brooker (Feb 9, 2014)

R35 for me


----------



## Paul! (Oct 17, 2017)

*Poweeeer*

R35, It's all about the power for me....


----------



## Brexfast (Nov 17, 2014)

Based on looks I would have to say R34. But I like them both.


----------



## fljoshua129 (Mar 28, 2014)

From that picture, definitely the r34. But that is not to say I would always choose the r34 over an r35.


----------



## dooke2000 (Nov 19, 2017)

I would pick the R34 for looks, but I own a R35 and loving it.


----------



## freecer (Jun 26, 2017)

That's easy. r34 all the way


----------



## Warriors44 (Jan 15, 2017)

R35 all round for me


----------



## SarGara (Mar 28, 2018)

You just don't see R34s around so from a rarity and price perspective the R34 wins. I'm also a sucker for a manual gearbox. I'd be over the moon with either mind you!


----------



## Dan985 (Apr 2, 2018)

FRRACER said:


> R34 can still mix it with the R35 upto a certain level of tune in a race track
> 
> http://youtu.be/J57csjnPADk


Wow. I guess that is why the old jap cars have such a reputation


----------



## unXnown (Apr 11, 2018)

r34 all day any time!


----------



## steveirl (Apr 23, 2014)

R34.. its an age thing..manual trans..playstation generation.


----------



## gtrcaner (Oct 12, 2018)

now your talking


----------



## Gtr_hu (Oct 14, 2018)

I would pick R35.


----------



## Gtr_hu (Oct 14, 2018)

R35 for me.


----------



## paulh (Oct 2, 2018)

R34 all day long, I do like the R35 as well but when you see them together its as if they tried to take aesthetic aspects from the R34 forward to improve it, but in actual fact it didn't.
R35 is a much more modern and technically superior car and you shouldn't compare them like for like. Whether it makes the hair on your neck stand up the same is another question......


----------



## CarteBlanche (Jul 31, 2018)

I agree, R34 all day. I admire the R35, but I just need a clutch pedal... and the R34 is so iconic. I think the R34 will be the most collectible of the RB GTRs based off of production numbers alone. Im also very glad that Nissan didn't call the R35 a skyline.


----------



## KonradGER (Oct 8, 2015)

Just take a look at that video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoO0jLbepP4
Which car looks the coolest  ?

It doesn't matter to me that a R34 is inferior from a technical point of view. Although the R35 is a powerful and good looking car, I much prefer the looks of the R34 and especially the feel of stickdriving.

(And I even prefer the looks of a BCNR33 over a BNR34, but that's not the point here )


----------



## MR 55 GTR (Mar 28, 2017)

Nice


----------



## mrzimzim123 (Jul 17, 2013)

R34 always, and by the looks of the thread, it has taken the win.

Think we can all agree the technology the R35 has is fantastic yes and Nissan deserve major respect for what they accomplished

But in terms of the feeling you get, History, Iconic, Looks at every angle, How they drive and the fact its a good old fashion manual gearbox and true drivers car.. The R34 ticks boxes the R35 will never be able to.

The R34 is a car that when you see it , you have to rub your eyes to check its not a mirage.

Its a car that requires true drivers instinct and lets you control the car and make decisions that a car should never be aloud to make.

I think if Senna was alive, he would much prefer driving his beloved NSX than the newer model.

This is why my favorite car other than the R34 is an F40.. they were both the pinnacle of their time and their manufactures will never make a better masterpiece.

My daily is an E39 M5 and i believe its the same story with Bmw, Best M5 with a manual gearbox and sublime chassis ever made. True icons for the road.

Power and bhp are just bragging rights and are nice to have.. but how a car makes you feel when you drive it or see it is what truly matters.

If you park your car and don't look back and smile.. you have the wrong car


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Ive had an R35 previously and it is a lovely car with performance to match, but sold it for the R34 and for me it was the best decision.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

bhp said:


> Ive had an R35 previously and it is a lovely car with performance to match, but sold it for the R34 and for me it was the best decision.



Nice R34, shame it doesn't have a decent Nismo reg plate! 

opcorn:


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

mrzimzim123 said:


> *
> Power and bhp are just bragging rights and are nice to have.. but how a car makes you feel when you drive it or see it is what truly matters.
> 
> If you park your car and don't look back and smile.. you have the wrong car*


How true! :bowdown1:


----------



## RichardGWhite (Sep 24, 2017)

bhp said:


> Ive had an R35 previously and it is a lovely car with performance to match, but sold it for the R34 and for me it was the best decision.


Outstanding picture! How does it compare to your R35?


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

RichardGWhite said:


> Outstanding picture! How does it compare to your R35?




Thank you for the positive comments.

The R35 is a much more refined car compared to the R34 which is quite raw but you are looking at a car that is close to a decade newer so will have improvements all around, the ride quality on my R34 is bumpy especially with the suspension setup that i have. 

High speeds can be reached effortlessly in the R35 and your constantly close to the speed limits in the blink of an eye. Whereas the R34 can also reach high speeds just not as quick and just one of the things that its most likely down to is the manual gearbox IMHO but means its a more involving and challenging drive which i dont mind.

The looks of the R34 cannot be matched by the R35 and people are attracted to it when its out to play. For me it is a more menacing looking car and its also not as common as the R35 which adds to the wow factor.


----------



## Cris_ (Dec 22, 2018)

love the r34 looks over all other gtr's


----------



## IloveMiatas (Feb 7, 2019)

Honestly, my list goes: 2017+ R35, R34, 2008 - 2016 R35.

I think if there was a cheaper entry model R35 that competed with the Z06 and entry RWD versions of the R8/Huracan, I think would be nice. It could be 3 pedal stick, with AWD and less technology. Maybe a few other visual things, like shrink the front vents/make it look less aggressive. I think a higher ride height would help with an entry model.

Maybe call it a "GTS- R" :chuckle:


----------

